# Large Manuelli Pics...



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I did a search for pics of large Mannys, but most of them arent working anymore, soooo....if you know where any ar epost the link, or post osme up here!!

Cheers.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's one

























Following three pics are from Frank's OPEFE website:



























__________________________________________________

There's some more pics of big manueli's circulating here (one of a girl holding a big one, and a few from Wayne "911" May's 12-incher - maybe someone else knoes where they are?)


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

holy jesus!

that second pic is rediculous!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Cheers Judazz, had actually be on there and seen them









These were the ones I've been looking for, hopefully the owner wont mind me posting them up, as they were on P-Fish, and think they were the ones posted on here a while back!

I think this is Waynes Manny, and is meant to be 14-15", and looks it


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

waaaaw!!!!!














i dont know what to say... im speech less....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they are huge


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn..the more i see them the more i want one..i think it time to give ash a call


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

The one the Indian fellow is holding was taken in the sixties, so I doubt it is the same as the one pictured below in the tank. It's in a older book I have and is labeled as serra notatus, which we all know to currenlty be incorrect. I think they meant it to be a cariba due to other miskakes in the book. Anyway, I have one coming from Ash this tuesday at 8-9 inches. I'll be happy to provide some pictures. John


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Whoops, I guess it says that right in the picture. I assume mine will get that big in say 10-15 years.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

dont mannys get 24"? i wanna see a 24"er


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> dont mannys get 24"? i wanna see a 24"er


 Who doesn't?!?!?

I think this is as big as it gets, picture-wise... :sad:


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Has anyone ever raised a serra bigger than 17 inches in captivity?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

alvin said:


> Has anyone ever raised a serra bigger than 17 inches in captivity?


 I highly doubt it... I don't think anyone grew a 8+" serra more than just a few inches.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

This is my new guy from Ash.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Alvin,
How big is that beautiful specimen..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Another huge Manny...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...and my own Manny...


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

He's around 8-9 inches. This picture was taken about 30 seconds after I put him in the tank. Just arrived this morning. His color had improved a lot when I left to go back to work. I'm going to get some good ones tonight when my roomate shows me how to correctly use a camera.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

alvin said:


> He's around 8-9 inches. This picture was taken about 30 seconds after I put him in the tank. Just arrived this morning. His color had improved a lot when I left to go back to work. I'm going to get some good ones tonight when my roomate shows me how to correctly use a camera.


 Looking forward to those pics, looks like a v.nice Manny!

If I go for the manny shoal mine will be around that size, maybe a little bigger around 10"!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice Alvin,
I have had my 5 inch manny for about 2 weeks now....








I also got mine from Ash The Fish Pimp...
Looks Like a beast..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice alvin, you'll love that manny, they're so badass.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> alvin said:
> 
> 
> > He's around 8-9 inches. This picture was taken about 30 seconds after I put him in the tank. Just arrived this morning. His color had improved a lot when I left to go back to work. I'm going to get some good ones tonight when my roomate shows me how to correctly use a camera.
> ...


 very nice manny dude.

gl with the shoal if you get one mate


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice manny alvin. got any more pics? he looks very colorful!

Oburi


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn those suckers are HUGE!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

I like to feed mine full grown Pygos!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

andymel said:


> I like to feed mine full grown Pygos!


Oh thats a great Idea..


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Nice manny everyone, I have a small one, tiny at 3.5". I hope he grows up to be as nice as the ones posted


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man those fish are crazy.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wow they r the ultamate killin machiens


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...&cat=500&page=1

credits to whoever took and caught that thingi think this one certainly takes the cake

i think the pic comes from sharkaquarium forgot where i found it
props to whoever..


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

WHOA!


----------

